# SUMIFS and/or COUNTIFS using PowerPivot Formula



## laboyz423 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to do a SUMIFs or COUNTIFS within Excel to refer back to the PowerPivot Data?  I converted my pivot table into OLAP formulas and wanted to do a what-if analysis that counts and sums the rows that are > 10,000 for example.  I've been searching for a while and can't seem to have any luck.

Thanks,

laboyz423


----------



## marious (Feb 1, 2014)

I think SUMX() DAX formula is what you are looking for. There is an online book here about DAX formulas from Rob Collie and has this formula. if not SUMX Function


----------

